# [solved] Xen domU fails with different error messages

## Marlo

Hallo @,

My results with xen, reached so far:

1) The Xen-kernel started dom0 cleanly.

2) Each start of domU fails with a different error message.

  a) Example 1: Create a new domainU running ttylinux from http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xen_and_Gentoo#Example:_Create_a_new_domainU_running_ttylinux

    Error: VmError: Device 769 (vbd) could not be connected. Backend device not found.

  b) Example 2: Create a new domainU with a GNU/Linux Debian Sarge 3.1r0 x86 from http://free.oszoo.org/ftp/images/sarge_2005_06_18.tar

    Error: VmError: Device 769 (vbd) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.

  c) Example 3: Create a new domainU with a LVM-backed VBD in compliance with the offical Xen-Users` Manual  http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/readmes/user/user.html#SECTION03330000000000000000

     Error: (XendDomainInfo:801) Domain has crashed: name=xen-user-howto-domain id=5.

If someone has pieces of advice or references to fix the problems these are very welcome.

Thanks in advance

Ma

PS: The logs are below.

Libraries:

http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/

http://www.xensource.com/xen/xen/

http://www.option-c.com/xwiki/Xen_Errors

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Talk:HOWTO_Xen_and_Gentoo

https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__all__&product=&content=xen

http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/HowTos

The e-builds:

```

app-emulation/xen

      Latest version available: 3.0.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 3.0.1-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 4,522 kB

      Homepage:    http://xen.sourceforge.net

      Description: The Xen virtual machine monitor and Xend daemon

      License:     GPL-2

sys-kernel/xen-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.12.6-r2

      Latest version installed: 2.6.12.6-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 4,522 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/index.html

      Description: Full sources for a dom0/domU Linux kernel to run under Xen

      License:     GPL-2

```

Xen and its dependencies: 

```

emerge -s iproute python twisted bridge-utils curl xen  xen-sources

```

```

Note: The xen-tools at present not available in gentoo

Note: mv /lib/tls /lib/tls.disabled

Note: rc-update del net.eth0

Note:  /usr/src # linux -> linux-2.6.12.6-xen-r2

Note:  different directories would have to be created.(I did not write)

```

The System:

```

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.12.6-xen i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12.6-xen i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distcc distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib accessibility aio alsa amarok amd apache2 apm arts artworkextra asf audacious audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bidi bigpatch bindist bitmap-fonts bl bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 cdb cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr chroot cjk cle266 crypt css cups curl custom-cflags dba dga directfb dlloader dmx dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 edl eds emoticon encode esd ethereal exif expat fam fame fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac flash font-server foomaticdb fortran gcj gd gd-external gdbm ggi gif gimp gimpprint glut glx gmp gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 ical icq id3 idn image imagemagick imap imlib imlib2 insecure-drivers irda java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas lcms libcaca libg++ libvisual libwww lm_sensors lzo mad matroska matrox memlimit mhash mikmod ming mjpeg mmx mmxext mng motif mozcalendar mozilla mp3 mp4live mpd-mad mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer mysql nas ncurses network nls nntp nptl ntfs nvidia ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openal opengl openssl oss pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl php png procmail python qt quicktime readline real reiserfs rtc samba scanner sdk sdl sensord serial session slang spell sse sse-filters sse2 ssl stream subp subtitles svg svga tcltk tcpd tetex tga theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vfat vidix vorbis webdav win32codecs wmf wv wxgtk1 x264 xanim xine xinerama xml2 xmms xprint xv xvid xvmc yv12 zlib zvbi linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS

```

Starting Dom0

Note: Grub.conf

```

   title  Xen 3.0.1 / Linux 2.6.12.6-r1

           root (hd0,0)

             kernel /xen.gz dom0_mem=1G

                module /vmlinuz-2.6.12.6-xen-r2-domain-0 root=/dev/md5 ro console=tty1 noreboot watchdog

```

Note: fstab

```

/dev/md0                /boot             ext2          noauto,noatime        1 2

/dev/md5                /                 reiserfs      noatime               0 1

/dev/md2                none              swap          sw                    0 0

/dev/md7                /usr/portage      reiserfs      noatime               0 0

/dev/md8               /mnt/md8           reiserfs      noatime,user,rw       0 0

/dev/hdc5               /mnt/hdc5vfat  vfat            auto,user,exec,umask=022,rw 0 0

#

#/dev/volg-md9/logv-md9  /mnt/volg-md9-logv-md9 reiserfs     noatime,user,rw        0 0

#/dev/volg-md10/logv-md10  /mnt/volg-md10-logv-md10 reiserfs     noatime,user,rw        0 0

```

/var/log # xm info

```

system                 : Linux

host                   : gentoo

release                : 2.6.12.6-xen

version                : #2 Fri Feb 10 08:05:02 UTC 2006

machine                : i686

nr_cpus                : 1

nr_nodes               : 1

sockets_per_node       : 1

cores_per_socket       : 1

threads_per_core       : 1

cpu_mhz                : 2210

hw_caps                : 078bfbff:e1d3fbff:00000000:00000010

total_memory           : 2048

free_memory            : 996

xen_major              : 3

xen_minor              : 0

xen_extra              : .1

xen_caps               : xen-3.0-x86_32

platform_params        : virt_start=0xfc000000

xen_changeset          : Tue Jan 31 11:04:12 2006 +0100 8738:eff96462fde8

cc_compiler            : gcc-Version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)

cc_compile_by          : root

cc_compile_domain      : earth

cc_compile_date        : Do Feb  9 13:21:20 UTC 2006

```

/var/log # xm dmesg

```

Xen version 3.0.1 (root@earth) (gcc-Version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) Do Feb  9 13:21:20 UTC 2006

 Latest ChangeSet: Tue Jan 31 11:04:12 2006 +0100 8738:eff96462fde8

(XEN) Physical RAM map:

(XEN)  0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

(XEN)  000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

(XEN)  0000000000100000 - 000000007fff0000 (usable)

(XEN)  000000007fff0000 - 000000007fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

(XEN)  000000007fff3000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI data)

(XEN)  00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

(XEN) System RAM: 2047MB (2096700kB)

(XEN) Xen heap: 10MB (10616kB)

(XEN) Using scheduler: Simple EDF Scheduler (sedf)

(XEN) PAE disabled.

(XEN) found SMP MP-table at 000f5030

(XEN) DMI 2.2 present.

(XEN) Using APIC driver default

(XEN) ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f8f20

(XEN) ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7fff3040

(XEN) ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7fff30c0

(XEN) ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x7fff7b80

(XEN) ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7fff7ac0

(XEN) ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

(XEN) ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

(XEN) Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

(XEN) ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

(XEN) IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

(XEN) ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

(XEN) ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

(XEN) ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

(XEN) ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

(XEN) Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

(XEN) Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

(XEN) Initializing CPU#0

(XEN) Detected 2210.799 MHz processor.

(XEN) CPU0: AMD Flush Filter enabled

(XEN) CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

(XEN) CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

(XEN) CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ stepping 00

(XEN) Total of 1 processors activated.

(XEN) ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

(XEN) ..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

(XEN) ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

(XEN) ...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

(XEN) ...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... failed.

(XEN) ...trying to set up timer as ExtINT IRQ...spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

(XEN)  works.

(XEN) Platform timer is 1.193MHz PIT

(XEN) Brought up 1 CPUs

(XEN) mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

(XEN) *** LOADING DOMAIN 0 ***

(XEN) Xen-ELF header found: 'GUEST_OS=linux,GUEST_VER=2.6,XEN_VER=xen-3.0,VIRT_BASE=0xC0000000,HYPERCALL_PAGE=0x104,PAE=no,LOADER=generic'

(XEN) PHYSICAL MEMORY ARRANGEMENT:

(XEN)  Dom0 alloc.:   7e000000->7f000000 (258048 pages to be allocated)

(XEN) VIRTUAL MEMORY ARRANGEMENT:

(XEN)  Loaded kernel: c0100000->c06d47c8

(XEN)  Init. ramdisk: c06d5000->c06d5000

(XEN)  Phys-Mach map: c06d5000->c07d5000

(XEN)  Start info:    c07d5000->c07d6000

(XEN)  Page tables:   c07d6000->c07da000

(XEN)  Boot stack:    c07da000->c07db000

(XEN)  TOTAL:         c0000000->c0c00000

(XEN)  ENTRY ADDRESS: c0100000

(XEN) Scrubbing Free RAM: .....................done.

(XEN) Xen trace buffers: disabled

(XEN) *** Serial input -> DOM0 (type 'CTRL-a' three times to switch input to Xen).

```

/var/log # cat xend-debug.log

```

Nothing to flush.

```

/var/log # cat xend.log

```

[2006-02-10 14:47:17 xend] INFO (SrvDaemon:278) Xend Daemon started

[2006-02-10 14:47:17 xend] INFO (SrvDaemon:282) Xend changeset: Tue Jan 31 11:04:12 2006 +0100 8738:eff96462fde8.

[2006-02-10 14:47:17 xend.XendDomainInfo] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:199) XendDomainInfo.recreate({'paused': 0, 'cpu_time': 16665392848L, 'ssidref': 0, 'handle': [0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0], 'shutdown_reason': 0, 'dying': 0, 'dom': 0, 'mem_kb': 1048576, 'maxmem_kb': -4, 'max_vcpu_id': 0, 'crashed': 0, 'running': 1, 'shutdown': 0, 'online_vcpus': 1, 'blocked': 0})

[2006-02-10 14:47:17 xend.XendDomainInfo] INFO (XendDomainInfo:211) Recreating domain 0, UUID 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000.

[2006-02-10 14:47:17 xend.XendDomainInfo] WARNING (XendDomainInfo:233) No vm path in store for existing domain 0

[2006-02-10 14:47:17 xend.XendDomainInfo] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:663) Storing VM details: {'ssidref': '0', 'uuid': '00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000', 'on_reboot': 'restart', 'on_poweroff': 'destroy', 'name': 'Domain-0', 'vcpus': '1', 'vcpu_avail': '1', 'memory': '1024', 'on_crash': 'restart', 'maxmem': '1024'}

[2006-02-10 14:47:17 xend.XendDomainInfo] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:688) Storing domain details: {'cpu/0/availability': 'online', 'memory/target': '1048576', 'name': 'Domain-0', 'console/limit': '1048576', 'vm': '/vm/00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000', 'domid': '0'}

[2006-02-10 14:47:17 xend] DEBUG (XendDomain:151) number of vcpus to use is 0

[2006-02-10 14:47:17 xend] INFO (SrvServer:114) unix path=/var/lib/xend/xend-socket

```

/var/log # cat kern.log  

```

--schnip--

Feb 10 14:47:17 gentoo device vif0.0 entered promiscuous mode

Feb 10 14:47:17 gentoo xenbr0: port 1(vif0.0) entering learning state

Feb 10 14:47:17 gentoo xenbr0: topology change detected, propagating

Feb 10 14:47:17 gentoo xenbr0: port 1(vif0.0) entering forwarding state

Feb 10 14:47:17 gentoo peth0: Promiscuous mode enabled.

Feb 10 14:47:17 gentoo device peth0 entered promiscuous mode

Feb 10 14:47:17 gentoo xenbr0: port 2(peth0) entering learning state

Feb 10 14:47:17 gentoo xenbr0: topology change detected, propagating

Feb 10 14:47:17 gentoo xenbr0: port 2(peth0) entering forwarding state

Feb 10 14:47:18 gentoo shpchp: shpc_init : shpc_cap_offset == 0

Feb 10 14:47:18 gentoo shpchp: shpc_init : shpc_cap_offset == 0

Feb 10 14:47:18 gentoo shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

Feb 10 14:47:44 gentoo scsi: unknown opcode 0x85

Feb 10 14:47:44 gentoo cdrom: open failed.

Feb 10 14:47:44 gentoo i2c-core: driver w83627hf registered.

Feb 10 14:47:44 gentoo i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal isa entry for adapter 9191, addr 0290

Feb 10 14:47:44 gentoo i2c_adapter i2c-0: client [w83627thf] registered to adapter

Feb 10 14:47:44 gentoo registering 0-0290

Feb 10 14:47:44 gentoo w83627hf 0-0290: Reading VID from GPIO5

Feb 10 14:47:45 gentoo device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

--schnap--

```

/var/log # ifconfig

```

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:09:61:F6:B3

          inet Adresse:10.0.0.4  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:829 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:673 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:821060 (801.8 Kb)  TX bytes:72146 (70.4 Kb)

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:154 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:154 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:12215 (11.9 Kb)  TX bytes:12215 (11.9 Kb)

peth0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:829 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:673 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:821218 (801.9 Kb)  TX bytes:72146 (70.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:23 Basisadresse:0x2000

vif0.0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:673 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:829 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:72146 (70.4 Kb)  TX bytes:821060 (801.8 Kb)

xenbr0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:46 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:15565 (15.2 Kb)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

/var/log # ping -c 3 bugs.gentoo.org

```

PING bugs.gentoo.org (140.211.166.163) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from nuthatch.gentoo.osuosl.org (140.211.166.163): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=257 ms

64 bytes from nuthatch.gentoo.osuosl.org (140.211.166.163): icmp_seq=2 ttl=47 time=260 ms

64 bytes from nuthatch.gentoo.osuosl.org (140.211.166.163): icmp_seq=3 ttl=47 time=252 ms

--- bugs.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2024ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 252.248/256.482/260.165/3.307 ms

```

/var/log # xm top

```

xentop - 15:05:11   Xen 3.0.1

1 domains: 1 running, 0 blocked, 0 paused, 0 crashed, 0 dying, 0 shutdown

Mem: 2096700k total, 1076860k used, 1019840k free    CPUs: 1 @ 2210MHz

      NAME  STATE   CPU(sec) CPU(%)     MEM(k) MEM(%)  MAXMEM(k) MAXMEM(%) VCPUS NETS NETTX(k) NETRX(k) SSID

  Domain-0 -----r        152    5.7    1048576   50.0   no limit       n/a     1    8      103     1033    0

```

The results are ok, xen has dom0 cleanly started.

And now the aktion:

Example 1:

~/xen-U-domains # cat gentoo-ttylinux  # the configfile 

```

kernel = "/etc/xen/kernel-U/vmlinuz-2.6.12.6-xen-r2-xen-domain-U"

memory = 64

name = "gentoo-ttylinux"

vif = [ '', 'bridge=xenbr0' ]

dhcp="dhcp"

disk = ['file:ttylinux-xen,sda1,w']

root = "/dev/sda1 ro"

```

 ~/xen-U-domains # xm create -c gentoo-ttylinux

```

Using config file "gentoo-ttylinux".

Error: Device 769 (vbd) could not be connected. Backend device not found.

```

 /var/log # cat xend.log

```

################ Example 1 #################

[2006-02-10 15:11:49 xend] DEBUG (DevController:132) Waiting for devices vif.

[2006-02-10 15:11:49 xend] DEBUG (DevController:138) Waiting for 0.

[2006-02-10 15:11:49 xend] DEBUG (DevController:403) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/1/0/hotplug-status.

[2006-02-10 15:11:49 xend] DEBUG (DevController:403) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/1/0/hotplug-status.

[2006-02-10 15:11:49 xend] DEBUG (DevController:417) hotplugStatusCallback 1.

[2006-02-10 15:11:50 xend] DEBUG (DevController:138) Waiting for 1.

[2006-02-10 15:11:50 xend] DEBUG (DevController:403) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/1/1/hotplug-status.

[2006-02-10 15:11:50 xend] DEBUG (DevController:417) hotplugStatusCallback 1.

[2006-02-10 15:11:50 xend] DEBUG (DevController:132) Waiting for devices usb.

[2006-02-10 15:11:50 xend] DEBUG (DevController:132) Waiting for devices vbd.

[2006-02-10 15:11:50 xend] DEBUG (DevController:138) Waiting for 769.

[2006-02-10 15:11:50 xend] DEBUG (DevController:403) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vbd/1/769/hotplug-status.

[2006-02-10 15:11:50 xend] DEBUG (DevController:417) hotplugStatusCallback 2.

[2006-02-10 15:11:50 xend] ERROR (SrvBase:87) Request wait_for_devices failed.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/web/SrvBase.py", line 85, in perform

    return op_method(op, req)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/server/SrvDomain.py", line 72, in op_wait_for_devices

    return self.dom.waitForDevices()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 1350, in waitForDevices

    self.waitForDevices_(c)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 979, in waitForDevices_

    return self.getDeviceController(deviceClass).waitForDevices()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/server/DevController.py", line 134, in waitForDevices

    return map(self.waitForDevice, self.deviceIDs())

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/server/DevController.py", line 150, in waitForDevice

    raise VmError("Device %s (%s) could not be connected. "

VmError: Device 769 (vbd) could not be connected. Backend device not found.

```

cat xend-debug.log

```

Nothing to flush.

#

################ Example 1 #################

(emty)

```

And now xen-hotplug.log is there

 /var/log # cat xen-hotplug.log

```

(emty)

```

 /var/log # cat syslog 

```

--schnip--

Feb 10 15:11:49 gentoo net.agent[12935]: add event not handled

Feb 10 15:11:49 gentoo net.agent[12941]: add event not handled

Feb 10 15:11:49 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/block: add XENBUS_PATH=backend/vbd/1/769

Feb 10 15:11:49 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: online XENBUS_PATH=backend/vif/1/1

Feb 10 15:11:49 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: online XENBUS_PATH=backend/vif/1/0

Feb 10 15:11:49 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/block: Writing backend/vbd/1/769/hotplug-status error to xenstore.

Feb 10 15:11:49 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/block: ttylinux-xen does not exist.

Feb 10 15:11:49 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: Successful vif-bridge online for vif1.0, bridge xenbr0.

Feb 10 15:11:49 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: Writing backend/vif/1/0/hotplug-status connected to xenstore.

Feb 10 15:11:49 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: iptables -A FORWARD -m physdev --physdev-in vif1.1  -j ACCEPT failed. If you are using iptables, this may affect networking for guest domains.

Feb 10 15:11:49 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: Successful vif-bridge online for vif1.1, bridge xenbr0.

Feb 10 15:11:49 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: Writing backend/vif/1/1/hotplug-status connected to xenstore.

--schnap--

```

/var/log # xm top

```

xentop - 15:16:56   Xen 3.0.1

2 domains: 1 running, 0 blocked, 1 paused, 0 crashed, 0 dying, 0 shutdown

Mem: 2096700k total, 1142396k used, 954304k free    CPUs: 1 @ 2210MHz

      NAME  STATE   CPU(sec) CPU(%)     MEM(k) MEM(%)  MAXMEM(k) MAXMEM(%) VCPUS NETS NETTX(k) NETRX(k) SSID

  Domain-0 -----r        193    1.6    1048576   50.0   no limit       n/a     1    8      113     1059    0

gentoo-ttylinux ----p-          0    0.0      65536    3.1      65536       3.1     1    2        0        0    0

```

And now the Example 2 with a sarge.img file 

~/xen-U-domains # cat sarge-start

```

#  -*- mode: python; -*-

kernel = "/etc/xen/kernel-U/vmlinuz-2.6.12.6-xen-r2-xen-domain-U"

memory = 128

name = "Sarge-Domain"

vcpus = 1

vif = [ '', 'bridge=xenbr0' ]

disk = [ 'cow:/root/xen-U-domains/sarge.img,hda1,w' ]

dhcp="dhcp"

root = "/dev/hda1 ro"

```

 ~/xen-U-domains # xm create -c sarge-start1

```

Using config file "sarge-start1".

Error: Device 769 (vbd) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.

```

 /var/log # cat xend.log

```

################ Example 2 #################

[2006-02-10 15:28:06 xend.XendDomainInfo] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:688) Storing domain details: {'console/ring-ref': '236857', 'console/port': '2', 'name': 'Sarge-Domain', 'console/limit': '1048576', 'vm': '/vm/2ca4fd36-2cee-9c32-b0bc-19d299843910', 'domid': '2', 'cpu/0/availability': 'online', 'memory/target': '131072', 'store/ring-ref': '236858', 'store/port': '1'}

[2006-02-10 15:28:06 xend] DEBUG (DevController:132) Waiting for devices vif.

[2006-02-10 15:28:06 xend] DEBUG (DevController:138) Waiting for 0.

[2006-02-10 15:28:06 xend] DEBUG (DevController:403) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/2/0/hotplug-status.

[2006-02-10 15:28:06 xend] DEBUG (DevController:403) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/2/0/hotplug-status.

[2006-02-10 15:28:06 xend] DEBUG (DevController:417) hotplugStatusCallback 1.

[2006-02-10 15:28:06 xend] DEBUG (DevController:138) Waiting for 1.

[2006-02-10 15:28:06 xend] DEBUG (DevController:403) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/2/1/hotplug-status.

[2006-02-10 15:28:06 xend] DEBUG (DevController:417) hotplugStatusCallback 1.

[2006-02-10 15:28:06 xend] DEBUG (DevController:132) Waiting for devices usb.

[2006-02-10 15:28:06 xend] DEBUG (DevController:132) Waiting for devices vbd.

[2006-02-10 15:28:06 xend] DEBUG (DevController:138) Waiting for 769.

[2006-02-10 15:28:06 xend] DEBUG (DevController:403) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vbd/2/769/hotplug-status.

[2006-02-10 15:28:16 xend] ERROR (SrvBase:87) Request wait_for_devices failed.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/web/SrvBase.py", line 85, in perform

    return op_method(op, req)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/server/SrvDomain.py", line 72, in op_wait_for_devices

    return self.dom.waitForDevices()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 1350, in waitForDevices

    self.waitForDevices_(c)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 979, in waitForDevices_

    return self.getDeviceController(deviceClass).waitForDevices()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/server/DevController.py", line 134, in waitForDevices

    return map(self.waitForDevice, self.deviceIDs())

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/server/DevController.py", line 144, in waitForDevice

    raise VmError("Device %s (%s) could not be connected. "

VmError: Device 769 (vbd) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.

```

 /var/log # cat xen-hotplug.log

```

(emty)

```

/var/log # xm top

```

xentop - 15:32:12   Xen 3.0.1

3 domains: 1 running, 0 blocked, 2 paused, 0 crashed, 0 dying, 0 shutdown

Mem: 2096700k total, 1273468k used, 823232k free    CPUs: 1 @ 2210MHz

      NAME  STATE   CPU(sec) CPU(%)     MEM(k) MEM(%)  MAXMEM(k) MAXMEM(%) VCPUS NETS NETTX(k) NETRX(k) SSID

  Domain-0 -----r        263   10.4    1048576   50.0   no limit       n/a     1    8      168     1857    0

gentoo-ttylinux ----p-          0    0.0      65536    3.1      65536       3.1     1    2        0        0    0

Sarge-Domain ----p-          0    0.0     131072    6.3     131072       6.3     1    2        0        0    0

```

And here Example 3 (from the xen user howto withe a logical devise and a well configurated gentoo in int)

 ~/xen-U-domains # cat xen-user-howto # the configfile

```

#  -*- mode: python; -*-

kernel = "/etc/xen/kernel-U/vmlinuz-2.6.12.6-xen-r2-xen-domain-U"

memory = 256

name = "xen-user-howto-domain"

vif = [ '' ]

disk = [ 'phy:volg-md9/logv-md9,hda1,w' ]

dhcp="dhcp"

root = "/dev/hda1 ro"

```

 ~/xen-U-domains # xm create -c xen-user-howto1

```

Using config file "xen-user-howto1".

Started domain xen-user-howto-domain

```

 /var/log # cat xend.log

```

################ Example 3 #################

[2006-02-10 15:43:05 xend] DEBUG (DevController:105) DevController: writing {'mac': '00:16:3e:29:6d:7d', 'state': '1', 'handle': '0', 'script': '/etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge', 'frontend-id': '5', 'domain': 'xen-user-howto-domain', 'frontend': '/local/domain/5/device/vif/0'} to /local/domain/0/backend/vif/5/0.

[2006-02-10 15:43:05 xend] DEBUG (DevController:103) DevController: writing {'virtual-device': '769', 'backend-id': '0', 'state': '1', 'backend': '/local/domain/0/backend/vbd/5/769'} to /local/domain/5/device/vbd/769.

[2006-02-10 15:43:05 xend] DEBUG (DevController:105) DevController: writing {'domain': 'xen-user-howto-domain', 'frontend': '/local/domain/5/device/vbd/769', 'dev': 'hda1', 'state': '1', 'params': 'volg-md9/logv-md9', 'mode': 'w', 'frontend-id': '5', 'type': 'phy'} to /local/domain/0/backend/vbd/5/769.

[2006-02-10 15:43:05 xend.XendDomainInfo] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:663) Storing VM details: {'ssidref': '0', 'uuid': '8034a4c4-5e14-74b9-5c5b-46259577935e', 'on_reboot': 'restart', 'start_time': '1139586185.2', 'on_poweroff': 'destroy', 'name': 'xen-user-howto-domain', 'vcpus': '1', 'vcpu_avail': '1', 'memory': '256', 'on_crash': 'restart', 'image': "(linux (kernel /etc/xen/kernel-U/vmlinuz-2.6.12.6-xen-r2-xen-domain-U) (ip :1.2.3.4::::eth0:dhcp) (root '/dev/hda1 ro'))", 'maxmem': '256'}

[2006-02-10 15:43:05 xend.XendDomainInfo] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:688) Storing domain details: {'console/ring-ref': '139830', 'console/port': '2', 'name': 'xen-user-howto-domain', 'console/limit': '1048576', 'vm': '/vm/8034a4c4-5e14-74b9-5c5b-46259577935e', 'domid': '5', 'cpu/0/availability': 'online', 'memory/target': '262144', 'store/ring-ref': '139831', 'store/port': '1'}

[2006-02-10 15:43:05 xend.XendDomainInfo] WARNING (XendDomainInfo:801) Domain has crashed: name=xen-user-howto-domain id=5.

[2006-02-10 15:43:05 xend.XendDomainInfo] ERROR (XendDomainInfo:1412) VM xen-user-howto-domain restarting too fast (0.861992 seconds since the last restart).  Refusing to restart to avoid loops.

[2006-02-10 15:43:05 xend.XendDomainInfo] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1272) XendDomainInfo.destroy: domid=5

[2006-02-10 15:43:05 xend.XendDomainInfo] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1280) XendDomainInfo.destroyDomain(5)

```

/var/log # cat xend-debug.log

```

Nothing to flush.

(emty)

```

 /var/log # cat syslog 

```

--schnip--

eb 10 15:43:04 gentoo net.agent[14015]: add event not handled

Feb 10 15:43:04 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/block: add XENBUS_PATH=backend/vbd/4/769

Feb 10 15:43:04 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: online XENBUS_PATH=backend/vif/4/0

Feb 10 15:43:04 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/block: Writing backend/vbd/4/769/physical-device fc:1 to xenstore.

Feb 10 15:43:04 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: Successful vif-bridge online for vif4.0, bridge xenbr0.

Feb 10 15:43:04 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: Writing backend/vif/4/0/hotplug-status connected to xenstore.

Feb 10 15:43:04 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/block: Writing backend/vbd/4/769/hotplug-status connected to xenstore.

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo net.agent[14183]: add event not handled

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo net.agent[14175]: remove event not handled

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/block: add XENBUS_PATH=backend/vbd/5/769

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: online XENBUS_PATH=backend/vif/5/0

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: offline XENBUS_PATH=backend/vif/4/0

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/block: remove XENBUS_PATH=backend/vbd/4/769

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: Successful vif-bridge online for vif5.0, bridge xenbr0.

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: Writing backend/vif/5/0/hotplug-status connected to xenstore.

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: brctl delif xenbr0 vif4.0 failed

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: ifconfig vif4.0 down failed

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: Successful vif-bridge offline for vif4.0, bridge xenbr0.

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/block: Writing backend/vbd/5/769/physical-device fc:1 to xenstore.

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/block: Writing backend/vbd/5/769/hotplug-status connected to xenstore.

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: offline XENBUS_PATH=backend/vif/5/0

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/block: remove XENBUS_PATH=backend/vbd/5/769

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: brctl delif xenbr0 vif5.0 failed

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: ifconfig vif5.0 down failed

Feb 10 15:43:05 gentoo logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: Successful vif-bridge offline for vif5.0, bridge xenbr0.

Feb 10 15:43:06 gentoo net.agent[14459]: remove event not handled

--schnapp--

```

 /var/log # xm top

```

xentop - 15:49:35   Xen 3.0.1

3 domains: 1 running, 0 blocked, 2 paused, 0 crashed, 0 dying, 0 shutdown

Mem: 2096700k total, 1273468k used, 823232k free    CPUs: 1 @ 2210MHz

      NAME  STATE   CPU(sec) CPU(%)     MEM(k) MEM(%)  MAXMEM(k) MAXMEM(%) VCPUS NETS NETTX(k) NETRX(k) SSID

  Domain-0 -----r        344   12.5    1048576   50.0   no limit       n/a     1    8      187     1906    0

gentoo-ttylinux ----p-          0    0.0      65536    3.1      65536       3.1     1    2        0        0    0

Sarge-Domain ----p-          0    0.0     131072    6.3     131072       6.3     1    2        0        0    0

```

----------

## kox

Hi,

heh it´s pretty complex your problem description  :Smile: 

Few remarks:

- what about your Dom0 kernel? You made yours - custom? Do you have loopback and LVM support compiled in?

- what about your DomU kernel? Is there support for the filesystem you want to use in domU?  

- the sarge configuration has description of file like cow: - do you know how to handle cow(copy on write?)

I recommend to you use some images from for the beginning.

http://jailtime.org

http://xen-get.org/

They work flawlessly.

----------

## Marlo

hello kox, 

Firstly many thanks for your time around my asks to answer.

 *kox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> heh it´s pretty complex your problem description 
> 
> 

 

Yes and no. I think I have with xen to examine many log files and I  suppresses the output of udevmonitor

 *kox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - what about your Dom0 kernel? You made yours - custom? Do you have loopback and LVM support compiled in?
> 
> 

 

 A reboot is not possibly with a kernel after the supplied .config-file. And so I configudated the kernel aka my "old" 

2.6.15-gentoo with the xen spezifica. Loopback, raid, Lvm and "<*> Unix domain sockets" are in the kernel with Y.

 *kox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - what about your DomU kernel? Is there support for the filesystem you want to use in domU? 
> 
> 

 

Yes. The difference between Dom0 and DomU ist backend and frontend. (With or without TPM).

In the meantime I used a Xen (Backend and Frontend) like SuSe and RedHat, but without success.

 *kox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - the sarge configuration has description of file like cow: - do you know how to handle cow(copy on write?)
> 
> 

 

I haven't detail knowledge about cow. I use qemu with cow, raw, iso and img (Gentoo, SuSe, RedHat, WinXP),

 *kox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I recommend to you use some images from for the beginning.
> 
> http://jailtime.org
> ...

 

Many thanks for these new starting points.

 *kox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> They work flawlessly.

 

Oohh, that is my goal.

regards

Ma

----------

## Marlo

The error was in the configuration of DomU. 

Problem solved.

Thanks for your assistance kox.

regards

Ma

ps:

xm top

```

xentop - 00:52:40   Xen 3.0.1

4 domains: 1 running, 3 blocked, 0 paused, 0 crashed, 0 dying, 0 shutdown

Mem: 2096700k total, 1404480k used, 692220k free    CPUs: 1 @ 2210MHz

      NAME  STATE   CPU(sec) CPU(%)     MEM(k) MEM(%)  MAXMEM(k) MAXMEM(%) VCPUS NETS NETTX(k) NETRX(k) SSID

Debian-Domi --b---          8    0.0     131036    6.2     131072       6.3     1    1        0        1    0

  Domain-0 -----r        352    1.0    1048636   50.0   no limit       n/a     1    8      228     1448    0

Gentoo-Domi --b---        229    0.0     131048    6.3     131072       6.3     1    1      478    14987    0

  ttylinux --b---          0    0.0      65476    3.1      65536       3.1     1    1        0        0    0

```

----------

## jalminger

Hi Marlo!

I have also got the same message. You said that the problem was with your domU. So what did you to solve the problem?

Regards

Jonas

----------

## Marlo

Hallo Jonas!

First I had used for DomU the config of Dom0 and have only front-end and back-end changed. With no success, see above.

I recompiled xen with "no custom-cflags: /etc/portage/package.use --> app-emulation/xen -custom-cflags  doc.

Then I copied /usr/src/linux-2.6.12.6-xen-r2-Dom-U/arch/xen/configs/xenU_defconfig_x86_32 to /usr/src/linux-2.6.12.6-xen-r2-Dom-U/.config. 

(At this place you'll find defconfigs for all machines.)

I changed the file system and so on from [ M ] to [ Y ].

But  in DomO and DomU is -->  <M> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging. 

Surely you can improve the settings. But for me it works very well in such this way.

If I have enough experience, I'll try more with the Kernels. For example I do not have TPM-devices activated at this time.

Much luck and regards

Ma

----------

## suso

Just to give people ideas that find this.  I ran into a problem where my udev wouldn't detect /dev/sda and friends. It turns out that this was because I had forgotten to create the /sys directory.  This got left out when I was copying over data from the gentoo disk image from jailtime.org to a dd sparse image with LVM and stuff.

So it might be something simple like that.

----------

## imanassypov

any particular reason for:

But in DomO and DomU is --> <M> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging. ?

Thanks!

----------

